# How do you write a resume for a professor?



## Vade (Mar 11, 2006)

I asked one of my professors to write a letter of recommendation for me for a study abroad program that I decided to apply for in Japan, and he agreed. I fully expected him to ask for a copy of my transcript and some of the papers I've written for his class. However, I didn't really expect him to ask for a resume and was actually hoping he wouldn't since I have no idea how to write a resume specifically for a professor, and nothing is showing up on search engines. I would feel slightly more comfortable writing a curriculum vitae (and that would make more sense from his standpoint, wouldn't it?), but he specifically said "include a resume" with those other materials. 

So, does anyone know how to write a resume for a professor? It wouldn't make sense to use the one I have saved for the few jobs I've had in my young life, so I don't know how to go about it. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Since it's for school, I'm pretty sure he _meant_ curriculum vitae. Maybe he wants you to include a cover letter explaining your goals... :stu

*Consults omniscient Wikipedia*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/R%C3%A9sum%C3%A9

Good luck!


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

I actually had to do this to get a letter of reccomendation from one of my professors too. What I'm sure the professor wants is not a resume geared towards him, rather, just a general resume. I would (and did) do one of those.


----------



## jane (Jan 30, 2006)

You can look this up in books, if not the internet (look under asking for recommondations, rather than "writing a resume for a professor"). 

Write a more accomplishment driven resume, emphasizing your extra-curriculars and awards skills. Profs usually want to get a sense of who you are, rather than what you've drawn a paycheck for. 

Good luck, and remember to put it in a nice folder, maybe add a cover letter, and write a thank you card after.


----------

